# Coin your own word or image...



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Coin your own word or image to describe something you find in music - a style, a composer, an instrument. If you can post a link to illustrate your invention, so much the better.

My first go is *lacified*. This describes what eighteenth-century composers do to a tune, especially when played on the harpsichord. Here's a bit of C.P.E. Bach which I love. 





I actually enjoy the style, but the '-fied' suffix implies a certain artificiality & possible criticism, as when Hamlet writes a letter to the 'beautified' Ophelia. Who would not rather be 'beautiful' than 'beautified'?

This may be fated to become one of my (many) dead-end threads, but never mind, I enjoyed it.
If there are any replies - thank you. :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

In honour of the 2 composers I heard at about the same time many years ago, I shall coin an adjective to describe a piece of music or a composer that has an immediate, profound, positive, long-lasting impact on your listening habits: _mahlerglassian_.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

When the mood of a piece changes, I like to call it a moodulation.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Beethoven's 9th from previous music: amplified. Varese's music from previous music: quantumfied. Vaughan Williams 4th: crucified


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Mauler: one who implies that, if you don't get Mahler, you may well be hopeless.

Symphonthetic: tolerant of others' musical preferences.


----------

